# sub division bid help



## dermot911 (Dec 16, 2004)

How much would you charge to plow a 1 mile sub by about 20 feet across roads only, and also salt? I have a f 250 with a 5.4 triton and also a f 150 with a 4.6 do you think they can handel this job?


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I dont think that you would have a problem handling it with your equipment. Pricing depends on several factors such as, is it paved or dirt, is it under construction or do people live on the street, is it flat or hilly, any cul-de-sacs?


----------



## dermot911 (Dec 16, 2004)

The subdivision is pretty new, so the pavement is flat and also the 1 mile stretch is in the shape of a "P", also maybe a few residents do park on the street, therefore I believe it would be a pretty easy job, but i'm clueless on a bid for this job.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Do you have the salt or is this for a municipality that provides it for you? The contractor that plows for our town gets $85/hr. for a 5-yd. and we provide the salt. I would charge by the hour in this case. If you do it XXX dollars per push it'll be easy at 2" but watch how much harder you work when there's 6" on the road. Also, what is your trigger? We as a local government are on the roads as soon as the police report dangerous driving conditions, which could be a little as a 1/2" of snow. Don't forget, you are selling more than pushing snow off a street, you are also selling realiability. Having someone they can count on no matter what will prove to be priceless if you can show them you can be.:waving:


----------



## dermot911 (Dec 16, 2004)

i will be buying the salt myself, and being dependable will not be a problem because i dont have **** for accounts.


----------



## dermot911 (Dec 16, 2004)

also, how far with a ton of salt go. would that cover the mile?


----------

